# I River PMP-120 Boot Fail after format !!



## Thetrixrabbit (Mar 31, 2010)

hello all, i have an Iriver PMP-120, and it had over 600 songs on it when i got it and it was very slow, i wanted it for the movies for trips and such. So i decided to take the music off and format it. By force of habit i formated with NTFS file system, i know thats a NO NO! I baught an Adapter to hook the HDD in to an IDE on a desktop computer and Reformated back to FAT32, and put the SYSfile back on to the PMP and i still get a Boot fail everytime. Ive tryed a few diffrent Sysfiles and none seem to work, my firmware is 2.04 and i cant get it to boot. How can i get this thing to boot ? Ive read to use a Windows 98 computer to format it, but it says with the iriver pmp 140 because WinXP cant format the 40 gb drives to fat 32, but mine is a 20 Gb and yes i can format with fat32. This is really becoming a pain in my A$$, can anyone help me or send me the Root files to the PMP 120 b4 i take out the HDD and blast this with a shotgun?? When i hook it to a computer it sees the HDD and installs a driver BUT i can not USE the Hdd, it installs as a mass storage device Pmp 120 - 20 gb usb hdd, but i cant use the drive at all. any help at all would be great someone has to know something about this thing. thanks all


----------



## Thetrixrabbit (Mar 31, 2010)

hmmm im still workin on this one to =(


----------

